# Jewellery Valuer in or near Clare?



## the boss (18 Dec 2007)

Hi.

Could anyone tell me if they have been able to get jewellery valued in a reputable jewellers in Clare Limerick or Galway area.  I need to get my wife's Engagement and Eternity Rings valued for insurance but no one seems to do it in clare unless it was purchased there.  Other Jewellers I have rang want to keep rings for weeks to value.  Has anyone else gotten a successful valuation in the area and does anyone know why it appears to be difficult to get this done.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Basildog (5 Jan 2008)

Hi Boss

Got jewellery valued in Irwins Jewellers, beside Debenhams Store, Limerick City, before Christmas. It took nearly five weeks to get 10 pieces valued. Only two valuers in Limerick region and demand is high. Very pleased eventually with result. good luck


----------

